# VintageAirRally-Ushuaia2USA2018



## Crete2Cape (Mar 20, 2017)

*I am helping organise the VintageAirRally Ushuaia2USA, set to start next March. We are looking for crews with vintage planes to take part  please get in touch if this is something that might be of interest!*

*Thanks, Lauranne.*


----------

